# Fifty Standard Interview Questions



## alshangiti (24 فبراير 2010)

It is not enough to have solid answers for only the above questions. You need to be prepared for the full spectrum of questions that may be presented. For further practice, make sure you go through the required mock interview (see the Competitive Interview Prep chapter); and for further review, look at some of the following questions:

Tell me about yourself. 
Tell me about your experience. 
What is your most important accomplishment to date? 
How would you describe your ideal job? 
Why did you choose this career? 
When did you decide on this career? 
What goals do you have in your career? 
How do you plan to achieve these goals? 
How do you personally define success? 
Describe a situation in which you were successful. 
What do you think it takes to be successful in this career? 
What accomplishments have given you the most satisfaction in your life? 
If you had to live your life over again, what one thing would you change? 
Would you rather work with information or with people? 
Are you a team player? 
What motivates you? 
Why should I hire you? 
Are you a goal-oriented person? 
Tell me about some of your recent goals and what you did to achieve them. 
What are your short-term goals? 
What is your long-range objective? 
What do you see yourself doing five years from now? 
Where do you want to become ten years from now? 
Do you handle conflict well? 
Have you ever had a conflict with a boss or professor? How did you resolve it? 
What major problem have you had to deal with recently? 
Do you handle pressure well? 
What is your greatest strength? 
What is your greatest weakness? 
If I were to ask one of your professors (or a boss) to describe you, what would he or she say? 
Why did you choose to attend your college? 
What changes would you make at your college? 
How has your education prepared you for your career? 
What were your favorite classes? Why? 
Do you enjoy doing independent research? 
Who were your favorite professors? Why? 
Why is your GPA not higher? 
Do you have any plans for further education? 
How much training do you think youll need to become a productive employee? 
What qualities do you feel a successful manager should have? 
Why do you want to work in the _____ industry? 
What do you know about our company? 
Why are you interested in our company? 
Do you have any location preferences? 
How familiar are you with the community that were located in? 
Are you willing to relocate? In the future? 
Are you willing to travel? How much? 
Is money important to you? 
How much money do you need to make to be happy? 
What kind of salary are you looking for? 
Dont just read these questionspractice and rehearse the answers. Dont let the employer interview be the first time you actually formulate an answer in spoken words. It is not enough to think about them in your headpractice! Sit down with a friend, a significant other, or your roommate (an especially effective critic, given the amount of preparation to date) and go through all of the questions. If you have not yet completed a mock interview, do it now. Make the most of every single interview opportunity by being fully prepared!


----------



## said said (25 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## alshangiti (25 فبراير 2010)

لا يكفي أن يكون متمكنا للإجابات فقط عن الأسئلة المذكورة أعلاه. عليك أن تكون على استعداد لمجموعة كاملة من الأسئلة التي يمكن تقديمها. لمزيد من الممارسة ، تأكد انك تذهب من خلال مقابلة وهمية المطلوبة (انظر الفصل التنافسية مقابلة الإعدادية) ، و لمزيد من الاستعراض ، والنظر في بعض المسائل التالية :

أخبرني عن نفسك.
أخبرني عن تجربتك.
ما هو رايك أهم الإنجازات حتى الآن؟
كيف تصفين عملك المثالية؟
ماذا اخترت هذا الوظيفي؟
عندما كنت لم تبت في هذه المهنة؟
ما هي الأهداف هل لديك في حياتك المهنية؟
كيف نخطط لتحقيق هذه الأهداف؟
كيف أنت شخصيا تحديد النجاح؟
وصف الحالة التي كنت ناجحا.
ما رأيك ما يلزم لتكون ناجحة في هذه المهنة؟
ما هي الإنجازات ونظرا للكم عن ارتياح أكثر في حياتك؟
إذا كان عليك أن تعيش حياتك من جديد ، شيء واحد ما من شأنه تغيير؟
أنت بالأحرى العمل مع المعلومات أو مع الناس؟
وكنت لاعبا في الفريق؟
ما الذي يحفز لك؟
لماذا يجب أن استئجار لكم؟
هل أنت شخص الموجهة نحو الهدف؟
أخبرني عن بعض من أهدافك الأخيرة ، وماذا فعلت لتحقيق هذه الأهداف.
ما هي الأهداف القصيرة الأجل؟
ما هي خبرتك الطويلة المدى الهدف؟
ماذا ترى نفسك تفعل خمس سنوات من الآن؟
إلى أين تريد أن تصبح عشر سنوات من الآن؟
هل التعامل مع النزاع بشكل جيد؟
هل سبق لك أن كان الصراع مع رئيسه في العمل أو أستاذ؟ كيف يمكنك حل ذلك؟
ما هي المشكلة الرئيسية التي خضعت لها مؤخرا للتعامل مع؟
تتعاملون مع الضغوط بشكل جيد؟
ما هو أعظم قوة لديك؟
ما هو أكبر نقطة ضعف لديك؟
إذا كان لي أن أسأل أحد أساتذتكم (أو رئيسه) لوصف لك ، ما الذي كان عليه أن يقول؟
لماذا اخترت لحضور كليتك؟
ما هي التغييرات التي تجريها في كليتك؟
كيف تم التعليم الخاص بك أنت مستعدة لحياتك المهنية؟
ما هي الفصول الدراسية المفضلة؟ لماذا؟
لا تستمتع به البحوث المستقلة؟
الذين كانوا أساتذة المفضل لديك؟ لماذا؟
لماذا لا تعيشون معدله أعلى؟
هل لديك أي خطط لمزيد من التعليم؟
كيفية تدريب كثيرا رأيك الحاجة يوول ليصبح الموظف الإنتاجية؟
ما هي الصفات هو شعورك مديرا ناجحا يجب أن يكون؟
ماذا تريد أن تعمل في صناعة _____؟
ماذا تعرف عن شركتنا؟
ماذا أنت مهتم في الشركة؟
هل لديكم أية تفضيلات مكان؟
كيف حالك مألوفة مع المجتمع التي كانت موجودة في؟
هل أنت على استعداد لنقل؟ في المستقبل؟
هل أنت على استعداد للسفر؟ كم؟
المال هو المهم بالنسبة لك؟
كيف تفعل الكثير من المال تحتاج إلى جعل ليكون سعيدا؟
ما هو نوع من الراتب الذي تبحث عنه؟
سيرة ذاتية فقط قراءة هذه questionspractice وتكرار الأجوبة. لا تدع لمقابلة صاحب العمل تكون هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تقوم فيها فعلا صياغة الإجابة في كلمات منطوقة. هذا ليس كافيا للتفكير فيها في headpractice بك! أجلس مع صديق ، وأخرى كبيرة ، أو لديك الحجرة (وخاصة الناقد فعالة ، نظرا لكمية من التحضير حتى تاريخه) ، ويمر على جميع الأسئلة. إذا كنت لم تنته بعد مقابلة وهمية ، ونفعل ذلك الآن. الاستفادة القصوى من كل فرصة مقابلة من جانب واحد يجري على استعداد تام
​


----------

